# Robitronics Dyno connection help!!



## Vindicator (Nov 22, 2005)

I have been using a Robitronics Dyno for about 4 years now and I have recently bought a new HP laptop to replace the "ancient" NEC laptop. The problem I'm having is that the Dyno needs a Serial port(com1 port) to connect it. Almost all computers today are using USB ports(which this new one has). I went to Circuit City and bought a Serial to USB adapter with software to fix this problem. Well, this didn't work. The window stating that no device in the com1 port is detected. I went through the installation process twice and still the same results. I even tested the dyno on my desktop(which has a serial port) and it works fine.

Has anyone else ran into this problem? Is there an Upgrade connection or software for the dyno? The Robitronic website isn't helpful considering it's in german. I know the dyno was widely used 5 years ago and I hope it's not considered outdated and useless on todays computers. If anyone can give me any info I would greatly appreciate it....Thanks again


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

the web site can be loaded in english too just click in the england flag, you might want to contact them directly. i haven't had your problem yet but they were very helpfull when i blew the FETs in mine


----------



## Vindicator (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Shadow.....I'm curious what computer set-up you are using now? Are you using a newer computer with USB ports or an older one with a Serial port? I can use the dyno on my desktop computer, but that defeats the purpose of the laptop being used at the track on race day. I really don't want to lug the desktop around...LOL. Thanks again


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

You can still get laptops with serial ports... At work we have alot of them, because we frequently need to use serial ports to get on to consoles of other equipment, etc... 

My understanding of the big issue is that when you start running WinXP, you really need the new Robitronic software. I'm still running a old laptop with Win2K or something, and I have not upgraded anything related to my dyno... but then I don't use it much anymore either.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

just out of curiousity, have you verified that the usb port you are using is functioning properly? Perhaps hook up another device that is usb to it and verify it's working. Just to eliminate that possibility


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I had the same problem when I switched to a usb to serial converter, what you need to do is go into the Robi's Utilities menu and keep changing the port until it picks the one you are using up.

I think I needed to be on either Com2 or Com3
not sure


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh and yes dynomohum is right, for me to use the serial to usb converter I needed to go on Robi's site and download the windows version. its a slightly scaled back version but still has all the necessary tools to analyze the motor....I am sure if you contacted Robi they would send you the full software.


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm using a newer laptop with a serial port. The problem you are having is that the older version of software is dos and it doesn't use USB. The newer version is windows based and should work properly with the USB. Also with the dos ver your printer MUST be on a printer port to work.


Vindicator said:


> Thanks Shadow.....I'm curious what computer set-up you are using now? Are you using a newer computer with USB ports or an older one with a Serial port? I can use the dyno on my desktop computer, but that defeats the purpose of the laptop being used at the track on race day. I really don't want to lug the desktop around...LOL. Thanks again


----------



## Vindicator (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks for the help guys. I downloaded the software from Robitronic and that took care of the USB issue. It works great for the exception of not being able store your motor data. I'll have to upgrade and order there software for this feature. 

But anyway, thanks again for the help


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Yup... it's too bad Robitronic didn't offer that software for free... I mean, basicly with a modern computer it's a nessesity... and well... I guess I'm cheap and since I still have a old laptop I keep using the old stuff.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

the dos version calculates faster too than the windows version, well at least on my old gateway it did. I am sure a newer laptop with more power behind will calc the dyno pull in no time. 

But yeah Vindicator that free version will not store data which kinda sucks. 
Check and see if you can export the data, at least you might be able to save it into Excel or something...not sure


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

What I did was setup an excel spreadsheet with the figures I looked at. 
Max watts, Ave watts, watts 18-26, RPM at 22, Torque at 22, etc

It took a little time to manually record the data but that is how I saved my motors when using the free software. Was a nice way to see how motors were performing over a period of time too. Compare / Contrast, etc


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

I am looking for a Roibi to buy... if anyone has one for sale please contact me...
[email protected]


----------

